# Simple question about DPP44 Switch and splitters



## kensikora (Oct 28, 2010)

I have an installation that has dpp44 switches with a single cable from the switch to an apartment. I have a single 311 receiver. 

The apartment has 2 or 3 rooms, depending. Each room has a wall plate with a coax running to a box where the single coax cable comes in to the apartment. 

Can I put a splitter in that box so the customer can move the 311 receiver from room to room.

So it would look like this:

______
DPP44
______
|
|
|
splitter ---------- Wall Plate 1
| |__________ Wall Plate 2
|_____________Wall Plate 3

Note: there is only one (1) 311 receiver. We just want them to be able to move it from room to room!

Thanks!!!!

Ken


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

get a 'barrel' (F81) and just direct wire at cover plate #1 when using receiver in rooms 2 or 3.

or maybe better, leave 311 in room one, wire a 2 way splitter to the RF channel 3/4 output (they still have that on a 311 ??) and connect rooms 2 and 3 to the splitter.

311 is an SD box, no point in moving it, picture quality is scarcely degraded that way.

Dish has (or had) a RF remote accessory or you can go to Radio Shack (or Monoprice) and get the 'cones'.


----------



## kensikora (Oct 28, 2010)

Presently we have an F81 barrel directing the line to the wall plate in the living room. The building owner wants the tenants to be able to plug the receiver into any room. 

One tech said that there are 2 issues:

1. Reflection: if the other ends on the wall plates are not terminated with a 75 ohm resistor there could be signal reflection.

2. Signal loss: the splitter will have some signal loss. 


Thanks!

Ken


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

general rule - no splitting sat signals, use only switches

so, you must pull another cables from DPP44 to wall plates or switch panel


----------



## kensikora (Oct 28, 2010)

We can't pull another cable. If the distance from the DPP44 switch to the apartment is generally well under 200 ft. If we have to use a 3 way splitter, which one would you reccommend?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

no one;

the rule is: no sat's splitters !


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

If you tried it, use some very high frequency splitters, 2hz to 2ghz. and test, test, test. I don't think it will work well but who knows. The 44 switch stacks the frequencies ontop of each other to get 2 tuners on 1 cable, an splitting it would really affect that functionality. However, with the Dp44 switch, you can daisy chain mulitple switches together. The general limit is 3 but since the 44 is powered, I believe you can go beyond 3. so 4 switches would give you 16 locations, just make sure every drop has a nipple (75ohm terminator).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> just make sure every drop has a nipple (75ohm terminator)


total mistake;
I know where you came from ... it's DTV splitters has the term caps, not active Dish DP/DPP switches


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Using DPP44's was NOT the way to do what you're asking - what you probably need is the MDU setup available from Dish (and a totally different department).


----------

